# A nice, cool summer cut



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

BET YOU WEREN'T EXPECTING *THIS*!










eeh... I tried. c:


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh wow! I was NOT expecting that AT ALL. 

I think he looks fantastic! What a handsome boy. I bet he feels better too. I can't wait to see Sagan in one! He's such a masculine poodle, i love that about him.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you so much! ^^ I'm wondering if he'll tan.. I'm pretty sure I did the jack and rosettes at least 1" too far forward. Those rosettes are a PITA to place!

I'm darn sure whatever you put Sagen in, he'll look absolutely amazing.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL wow, definitely was not expecting that! I clicked on the thread and didn't even recognize Vegas for a second!! He looks good!  I love Vegas, he's such a handsome boy.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

it looks good (even if i'm mourning the loss of his old clip)


----------



## McSandd (Apr 30, 2010)

He looks like he will be cool with that summer cut  Great Job!!!

(BTW I love the length of Vegas' tail)


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

McSandd said:


> (BTW I love the length of Vegas' tail)


I do too!  I wish he held it higher though!

And don't worry  it's all just hair. I'd love to redo his lamb cut when his adult coat comes in so it's thicker.


----------



## McSandd (Apr 30, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> And don't worry  it's all just hair. I'd love to redo his lamb cut when his adult coat comes in so it's thicker.



Sounds like you feel the same way I do about hair (too bad my husband doesn't )


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice job!! Way to go fluffy!!! I. LOVE. VEGAS. I think its awesome you tried something different. Wasn't expecting it but it is soooooo cool


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yaay! I'm glad you like it


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG!!! No I didn't expect that at all; WOW! He is _totally_ rockin that clip!!! lol. He looks GREAT; you did good.  Yup, bring the jacket & rosettes back a tad and it'll be awwwwwwwesome! I had to 'lol' though, cos most people don't bring the jacket *forwards* enough!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> OMG!!! No I didn't expect that at all; WOW! He is _totally_ rockin that clip!!! lol. He looks GREAT; you did good.  Yup, bring the jacket & rosettes back a tad and it'll be awwwwwwwesome! I had to 'lol' though, cos most people don't bring the jacket *forwards* enough!!


Awesome  He will look amazing when he grows a bit more coat, but not to say he doesn't now!!!!

Lol, Amy, Pressure much!!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oh cute! he's a big boy now!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

YUP this is a SHOCKER!!! He looks FAB though. :beauty:


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Love it!! :lol: And you're right about it being a cooler cut - Lucy used to overheat and shake the whole bed with her panting at night - since the CC, she's much more comfortable (as are we!) Be prepared for the interested bystanders coming up to comment on your show dog! We took Lucy to Niagara Falls with us on our way to visit Arreau and we ended up spending an entire hour longer than we had planned because of all the people who asked if they could take pictures, pet, ask questions, etc... about our pretty girl in her fancy clip! 

Great job!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He looks fabulous Fluffyspoos. Great job!!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Love it! Shave off those pom poms and you could call it a lion clip.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Aw, here I am stressing about the placement of the jackets and you guys are complimenting him and whatnot, you guys rock.  Thanks tons! ^^ I'll get better pictures soon, poor guy looks like a deer in the headlights here. I woke up to overcast skies unfortunately.. so I'll see what I can do. He does so much better in the sun


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I love outdoor pics..can't wait to see them! I have never tried a cont. trim and think you did fantastic. I think Vegas can pull off just about anything.

Are you going to let his ears grow out or keep them short?


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Vegas!!!! He looks awesome!!!!


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

Fluffyspoos, you inspire me!!


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

VEGAS!!!! I had No idea you were gonna put him in a CC!!! He Looks great! Yes, as he grows out move his jacket and rosettes back a bit...when I set my first pattern I was too far back. He is gonna love that cut for summer! Nice job!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

See this is the advantage of the Continental. You can see the pretty tuck up and the nice rear angulation!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks tons guys! 

Lincoln, your boy would look awesome in a CC, I love paris in it!

Thanks tons, Love, I don't know how I would have done it without the grooming demonstration, I set the pattern all based on what I learned at your place.

Thanks a lot Carol  that means a lot coming from you!


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

He looks great, what a fantastic job you did! I love the amount of topnot hair he has for his age, my Pearls is still quite flat. You are so brave, I've been grooming a long time but never had the good fortune to fiddle with standards to this degree, I can't wait to start with Pearl!
Great job.....


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Handsome*

He looks handsome in his cool summer cut...


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow, that was a shocker but he looks fabulous! It amazes me how they can go from looking like a puppy to looking like adults with just a clip. Way to go Vegas!


----------

